# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Jeuk bij inspanning en stress

## Nnelg

Ik krijg steeds jeuk als ik een inspanning doe, de trap oplopen, gaan fietsen, ...
En ook als ik stress krijg, vooral bij warmere temperaturen krijg ik er sneller last van
Het begint in mijn handpalmen, als het erger word verspreid het zich eerst over de rest van mijn hand, dan mijn rug en voeten, de rest van mijn lichaam heeft nooit jeuk

Is echt vreselijk irritant, want normaal ga ik graag fietsen, maar de zin om dat te doen vergaat wanneer je na honderd meter plots last krijgt van jeukende handen

Als ik jeuk heb dan moet ik mij gewoon even rustig houden en dan verdwijnt het, maar als het erger is dan helpt het alleen als ik ofwel mijn handen onder koud water steek of plat op mijn rug ga liggen (uiteraard op een koelere plek)

Het lijkt wel alsof mijn handen te warm zijn en daarom zo reageren, volgens de huidspecialist is het omdat er iets mis is met de stoffen die jeuk starten

Weet iemand hoe ik dit kan verhelpen, ik lees veel dingen over netelroos, maar ik denk niet dat ik daar bij hoor, ik heb maar twee rode plekken op mijn handen en dat is op beide handen aan mijn middenvinger, achterkant van de hand waar de middenvinger begint, maar voor de rest niets ook niet tijdens de jeuk

Kan iemand hierbij helpen?

----------


## Agnes574

Als ik je verhaal zo lees krijg je jeuk als je bloedsomloop sneller gaat (bij inspanning, stress gaat je bloed sneller circuleren). Ik zou naar een internist gaan of een hart-vaat specialist raadplegen als een dermatoloog je niet verder kan helpen... volgens mij moeten die je van je probleem kunnen afhelpen (hoop ik voor je!!) ... hieronder nog een paar links naar 'jeuk-artikelen'..mss heb je er iets aan!
Héél véél sterkte!!! Lijkt me een énorm vervelende klacht!!
Xx Ag

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4155 ... ik denk niet dat er iets instaat voor jouw klachten, maar lees 't toch maar 's ok?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=59935#post59935 ... ervaringen van lotgenoten, maar een andere oorzaak..
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=123 ... lotgenoten met jeuk, maar waardoor?? Deze lotgenoten zijn bang dat ze mensen besmetten ...
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=273 ... dit komt overeen met jouw klachten, maar zij hebben netelroosbultjes en uit jouw verhaal begreep ik dat jij géén bultjes krijgt hé?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=7378 ... een ander probleem, maar de aangeraden onderzoeken kunnen mss interessant zijn voor jou?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4198 ... dit is mss iets om 's aan je arts te vragen ... niet zo'n positief topic (Lymfeklierkanker  :Frown: )

Verder niets gevonden, hopelijk heb je hier wat aan; nogmaals héél véél sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Nnelg

Bedankt voor de uitgebreide informatie, ik heb eerst nog een afspraak met de huidspecialist, ik zal daar nog eens extra informaren (heeft ook al bloed van me afgenomen)

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan!
Sterkte bij de huidspecialist en hou ons op de hoogte als je wilt?

Xx Ag

----------

